# dead rock in tank, now what?



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

i had asked around about re using live rocks after letting them die. the consensus was that the dead rock is covered in dirty badness and would have to be cleaned to reuse. what i got from the conversations was that the rock would have to be in other (not in the tank) water so all the badness leaches out into that water instead of the tank.

i left my dead rocks in buckets of water on the deck, it has been raining every day and i have been dumping and refilling the buckets. 2 weeks later...now i SHOULD have tested the water, but like a big dummy i put the rock in my sump. sure as rain, there is a horrifying brown dusting over all my sand and rocks the next morning. i had just changed 20% of the water so i left it for the weekend. to nobody's surprise it did not get better. i will be changing 20% today and then 5% daily for the rest of the week.

My question now is: 3 days later, is this rock still leaching brown death into my tank or is this a case of damage done, pray nothing died and clean up the mess.... or just take out the rock? it is a big rock so i am hoping to keep it.

i took it out. could not stop thinking about it. Hopefully not too late.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Naturally, you may be attached to that particular rock . . . but for me: When in doubt, leave it out! :0)


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

some rocks are just too hard to let go


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like this thread could be closed as the poster has begun a similar thread in the TANK JOURNAL forum.


:0)


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

yes sir. it makes more sense to keep it going there as i am going to update it like a journal of recovery from a foolish choice. i could not find how to delete a thread.


----------

